# Blackberry Bluetooth armrest adapter



## kc540i (Sep 3, 2007)

I purchased the BT armrest kit for the Blackberry Pearl and a red Sprint Pearl for my wifes 08, I think I spent $350-$400 for both. I have tried every phone and BB's sync better than any other phone with the MINI's BT system - great voice quality, voice dial, contact syncs, etc. 

But guess what, she will not give up her HTC Touch Pro and I dont want to pay $50/month for a phone that is going to sit in her armrest. If anyone is interested in the set let me know, I am flexible on price.

The armrest kit hardwires into the armrest, charges the phone, and locks it in place. If you have navigation it will allow you to view and scroll all of you contacts on your NAV screen and you can select to dial from there or use the voicedial button on the wheel. When you receive a call the caller id info will display on the screen as well.

I live in Overland Park, KS if anyone is local. 

If anyone knows when BMW will be releasing more adapters please let me know. Last I looked at the list you could not even buy 85% of the phones they supported.


----------

